# GSP Advice



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok guys...I've decided to take the plunge and buy a GSP puppy. I've only owned/trained retrievers. Can you guys provide any tips on what I need to look for specifically regarding GSPs?

Also, do you know of any very good breeders? I want to buy a female out of a quality line. If all goes well, and I enjoy/succeed, I'd like to add GSP breeding/training to my future kennels plans.

Anyway, thanks for any advice you can offer!

Mike


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

What to look for....not much different than looking for any other dog. Depends on what you want. Lots of variance within the breed in regards to size, trainability, natural retreiver etc....Also be sure the lines are solid health wise....too many backyard breeders etc.

Here's my top 3, in no particular order!

Clyde Vetter, Wisconsin, one of the best trainers/breeders in the country. 
http://www.sharpshooterskennel.com/

Sid Rhodes, Michigan, another excellent trainer, seems to have a very good line going, lots of champions per litter ratio. 
http://www.versatiledogs.com/litters/hu ... _stud.html

Wally Wahl, North Dakota, excellent trainer and dogs at a price that won't break the bank. 
http://sharptail0.tripod.com/home.html

Of course I'm a NAVHDA guy and am biased to lines that run NAVHDA. I don't know anything about field trial or NASTRA lines or if you'd be interested in those lines or not. One thing I do know is that the dogs from the above breeders will probably be better water dogs than the other test programs. That's what theyre bred to do in addition to the field work unlike nstra and the field trialers.

Another option is to do some research on DK's. However, the VDD isn't as accessable as NAVHDA is.

Our fall test is in September, as is the RRV test. You could see one or two of Wally's dogs in action near Fargo in September, I don't think you'd be disappointed!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you want a upland bird dog and don't intend to hunt fur I would forget DK's I have one and they are a handful, tons and tons of prey drive. Its almost too much.

All good GSP breeders will have good dogs but there is a huge difference in range ect. SO what do you want to hunt and how hardheaded of a dog do you want to train.

If you just going to hunt pheasants ect I would look at a closer easier line of dogs for my first one.

I know your background is labs, my shorthairs 3XNFC Rawhide Clown X FC Koonas line, when they were young would routinely range out 500 plus yards sometimes a lot more sometimes closer to a mile.

The range came from the Rawhide clown side by the way.

Thats takes some getting used to, and truthfully can be aggravating for the foot hunter.

If I was you I would ask the breeders you look at specifically how their dogs range and want to watch the adults in action. Look for dogs that range about 300 yards and you will have a good match for ND hunting


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> If you want a upland bird dog and don't intend to hunt fur I would forget DK's I have one and they are a handful, tons and tons of prey drive. Its almost too much.


I must be in the mood to argue with you today 

I agree, a DK or DD may be too much for a first time pointy dog owner, of course that depends on a few variables though.

I'll bet if you ask GH what he'd rather have....a DD or a GWP OR a DK or a GSP....my guess is he'll go true German!

I guess my bottom line is that taddy has/does own some high energy dogs already so he should know how to deal with issues arising from that. I know you too have owned (do own) some high energy dogs. Your DK is a handful, but maybe taddy is ready for a handful? Just playing devils advocate. :stirpot:

I still stay by NAVHDA dogs as first choice though!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

OK I'll play, 8)

note I did say upland so

show my where all the fur prey drive and high level of prey drive has had one of those breeds place in the top 10 of any major field trial.

I'm talking about a trial with pointers( english) and setters competeing in it. Bird dogs.....

versatiles are just that, jacks of all trades masters of none. I have 6 of them at the moment and love them but I can see their shortcomings.

My DK is so far unproven because I counldn't hunt last fall ( man that killed me) but I will be absolutely amazed if he finds and points more birds than my new eps.

In fact I will bet my left one that he wont even be close.

I also believe he will never be able to hold a candle to my FT bred Shorthairs. My plan is to make him a specialist for cattail slough pheasants.

And my only point in the first place was different lines excell at different things. :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> OK I'll play, 8) :


 :lol:



Bobm said:


> note I did say upland so:


maybe taddy want's a duck dog too



Bobm said:


> show my where all the fur prey drive and high level of prey drive has had one of those breeds place in the top 10 of any major field trial. :


I'll bet percentage wise, that the versatiles would do better in the field than the field trial dogs would do in the water.



Bobm said:


> I'm talking about a trial with pointers( english) and setters competeing in it. Bird dogs.....
> 
> versatiles are just that, jacks of all trades masters of none. I have 6 of them at the moment and love them but I can see their shortcomings.:


I know what you mean, but maybe taddy wants a Humvee instead of a Porshe!



Bobm said:


> My DK is so far unproven because I counldn't hunt last fall ( man that killed me) but I will be absolutely amazed if he finds and points more birds than my new eps.
> 
> In fact I will bet my left one that he wont even be close.:


 Oh boy, look out Bob! You may be a sore knee, can't stand up quick, without a left one type a guy! :lol: Youre probably right, BUT....what dog are you going to send if you drop a duck that floats off into the reeds?



Bobm said:


> I also believe he will never be able to hold a candle to my FT bred Shorthairs. My plan is to make him a specialist for cattail slough pheasants.:


Interesting thought. Maybe taddy wants a good cattail dog!



Bobm said:


> And my only point in the first place was different lines excell at different things. :beer:


I know and agree with you %100 :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

you cheated :lol:

I went back into the kitchen to get another cup of mud and my "high prey drive DK" just inhaled my three egg cheese omlet

Dang mutt


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> you cheated :lol:


That's what good versatiles do! Just get game baby....just get game! (kinda like the Oakland Raiders of old....just win baby)

Or in your case, maybe cheat you out of an omlette! See how smart they are :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good bantor here.

I have my 2 labs so they'll stick with the ducks and geese. My GSP will be mostly for upland only. My labs just tire too quick and are too heavy for those early season sharpies. I've shot plenty over them, but it's just so darn hard on them sometimes.

Thanks for all the input though! I have a completely open mind in regards to my next dog so keep up the advice!

Mike


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike,
Don't sell your GSP short, most love to retrieve ducks too. 
I also agree to look at NAVHDA bred dogs.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Mike taddy, did you decide against the ***** you were looking at?

If you want a dog for early season birds get a EP or a setter, labs are like me, built for cold weather :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Hey Mike taddy, did you decide against the b#tch you were looking at?
> 
> If you want a dog for early season birds get a EP or a setter, labs are like me, built for cold weather :lol:


Yeah Bob, in my last email I asked for an honest assessment on the retrieving and never heard back. I guess I'm thinking I'd like to raise the pup around the kids anyway. As you once pointed out, the movements of little kids can cause a dog to react in its natural predatory instinct. I'd rather have a dog that I raised and know its personality.

Thanks again for the help and advice.



> Mike,
> Don't sell your GSP short, most love to retrieve ducks too.
> I also agree to look at NAVHDA bred dogs.


Thanks for the reminder. I'm sure my labs would love for me to get a GSP to retrieve ducks! :lol:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobm said:


> you cheated :lol:
> 
> I went back into the kitchen to get another cup of mud and my "high prey drive DK" just inhaled my three egg cheese omlet
> 
> Dang mutt


See how birdy they are Bobm; any bird will do including an egg. These german dogs are so dang smart they know the egg will turn into a bird!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

griffman said:


> I'll bet if you ask GH what he'd rather have....a DD or a GWP OR a DK or a GSP....my guess is he'll go true German!


You'd have won that bet goin' away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/code]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol:

Split it with me and Mike can buy both of us a beer


----------

